# identifying plants



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Aug 10, 2022)

grown from unknown seed any ideas


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

Looks like an Indica. Maybe a Indica leaning Hybrid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

I deleted your other thread. You already have this one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Looks like marijuana to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like marijuana to me.


Beat me to it…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

It looks like that ScottDanny22 strain/strandivar I saw someone growing on this site…


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like an Indica. Maybe a Indica leaning Hybrid.


I'm no expert (but I know a lot of 'em), but I'd say it's a hybrid, and it looks like a close to 50/50 split.
The leaves aren't long and skinny, or short and wide, just a happy medium.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

That's what she said.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2022)

it is either indica , sativa  , ruderalis , hybrids , or a combination of them all


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

Yep


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

As you can see from all the chicanery we can't give you an idea of the strain but we can tell between Indica and Sativa.  I had a friend that had the same problem and he called it Surprise Bud.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

I could maybe tell you if I had a sample to try


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

Im with Sub. Lets have a tasting party.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes we can all vote on what it “was”


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

I think you guys chased scottdanny away...


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm no expert (but I know a lot of 'em), but I'd say it's a hybrid, and it looks like a close to 50/50 split.
> The leaves aren't long and skinny, or short and wide, just a happy medium.


OK THANKS


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 9, 2022)

THANK EVERYONE FOR THE INPUT


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

So what strain is it , did you ever find out


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 9, 2022)

no and thats bad because i hermed those  and polenated a female and am growing that females seeds so new strain 4  weeks old


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

Well they look good anyway


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 9, 2022)

lol thank you


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I could maybe tell you if I had a sample to try


how do i get it to you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> how do i get it to you


I can be there in a few minutes


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can be there in a few minutes


you live close to here ?


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 10, 2022)

come on down lol


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> you live close to here ?


Beware You will never get her to leave LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> you live close to here ?


I can teleport


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Beware You will never get her to leave LOL
> View attachment 310655


What are you talking about. I only stayed for three weeks…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What are you talking about. I only stayed for three weeks…


Says she was only coming for the day LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Says she was only coming for the day LOL
> View attachment 310659


You shouldn’t make the company bed so comfortable…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

It was the Red Hair


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

I hate to tell you but I only dyed it red for the trip  3 weeks later before I left, my gray roots started showing so I knew my time was short…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

I have Amber Finally
Will start the Harvest Today WooHoo


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 22, 2022)

OK


----------

